# Bay & Beach Resort, Indian Shores FL 3/14-3/2114



## CherylH (Mar 6, 2015)

RENTED -- Week 11  3/14-3/21   (sorry for error in title)    2 bedroom, 2 bath near Clearwater Fl. Right on the beach, balcony view of the Gulf. $500


----------



## silentg (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't you mean 2015?


----------



## CherylH (Mar 6, 2015)

*Yes 2015*

Sorry,  I did edit the body to say 3/14-3/21  that week in 2015


----------



## CherylH (Mar 7, 2015)

*Rented*

No longer available,   rented


----------

